# my B.O.B / G.H.B



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Its not quit perfect their are still things I want to change. It weighs 80 lbs completley loaded with food water, guns, ammo, bedding, shelter, and all my nececities. I also use it when I go hicking and camping, witch I do as often as possible usualy 2 times in the winter and atleast once a month the rest of the year.


----------



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

Very nice! 80 pounds seems a little heavy, but if you are comfortable with it, then it shouldn't really be an issue. Nicely done!


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hubie1110 said:


> Very nice! 80 pounds seems a little heavy, but if you are comfortable with it, then it shouldn't really be an issue. Nicely done!


Thanks I am looking for a few updates in the contents. I will change a few things as I can afford. Its actualy homemade. I built it from scratch.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

md1911 said:


> Thanks I am *looking for* a few *updates in the contents*. I will *change* a few things *as I can afford*. Its actualy *homemade*. I built it *from scratch*.


md, how long ago since you started building your bag?

You're going about it in all the right ways, IMHO. Updates/upgrades when you can; started from scratch; custom tailored to your needs/environment, and taken out for actual use on a regular basis (these last two being of the most importance, allowing for performance testing and practical use).

Stay with it. It may seem to be a never-ending task to get it exactly the way you want it...well, when does it end? Things are constantly changing and we need to adapt to those changes as best we can. Then, we may stumble upon something better or lighter weight, or a multipurpose item which replaces 2 or 3 of what we already have, etc.

My BHB is in pretty decent shape too (mainly just lacking a few med-term food storage items), with a few more upgrades to come in time. It's mostly comprised of items I collected over the past 16-18 years, a few of which are dated now, but still useful, and few high-priority upgrades/additions have come along for me recently, so that helps boost my confidence level a bit more.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

forluvofsmoke said:


> md, how long ago since you started building your bag?
> 
> You're going about it in all the right ways, IMHO. Updates/upgrades when you can; started from scratch; custom tailored to your needs/environment, and taken out for actual use on a regular basis (these last two being of the most importance, allowing for performance testing and practical use).
> 
> ...


I built the metal fram for this pack in 1994. I have upgraded and switched things all along. Right now its still set up for deep winter. That's when its the heavyest. My bed roll will lighten up as the weather gets warmer. Plus I take the heavy winterr clothes out. The frame is also adapteble for a sled you can drag behind you. I drug a 300 lbs hog for over a mile by myself using it.


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

All right, im still in school and i need a GHB. I live about 15 mi from my school and another 15 mi from my BOL. I cant bring any meds to school or knives , lighters, matches, or ropes. What do you think i can use to get me to my house in case of civil unrest????


----------



## charles1198 (Mar 10, 2012)

cazetofamo said:


> All right, im still in school and i need a GHB. I live about 15 mi from my school and another 15 mi from my BOL. I cant bring any meds to school or knives , lighters, matches, or ropes. What do you think i can use to get me to my house in case of civil unrest????


Maybe a bike a a secondary means if transportation. Some bank tarred twine (bank line) for cordage, a ferro rod, tarp, emergency bivy, whatever non perishable food you like, water and a means to purify it, a small paring knife or two from your dorm room, pepper spray (bear spray for hiking) -- or wasp spray if you really can't find anything else, a whistle, small FAK, a baseball bat (you did say civil unrest), extra cell phone or phone card, some cash.

I thought this contained some good ideas:

http://vikingpreparedness.blogspot.com/2009/08/my-daughter-heads-off-to-college-very.html?m=1


----------



## SixGun (Apr 10, 2012)

Good Thread.
I have a older Gregory backpack (late 90's). I have decided this will be my bugout bag. I am currently building it. Before a prepper, I was into everything lightweight and I paid for it back them. (a titanium spork was 10 bucks!) The heavy weights are frying pan and ammo.
I will never see 80lbs. ....well I hope not.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

SixGun said:


> Good Thread.
> I have a older Gregory backpack (late 90's). I have decided this will be my bugout bag. I am currently building it. Before a prepper, I was into everything lightweight and I paid for it back them. (a titanium spork was 10 bucks!) The heavy weights are frying pan and ammo.
> I will never see 80lbs. ....well I hope not.


My bag is only that heavy in the winter. Summer its considerably lighter. It contains food, water, shelter, fire making materials, first aid, clothes, some tools, emergency supplies, roap for climbing, ammo, I have lived out of my bag for up to 1 mth in the woods. Lol just to see if I could do it.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

I just finished changing my old bag out. I purchesed a alice pack. I'm going to give it a try tthis weekend. Its a little larger than my old bag. Hope it works out for me.


----------

